# Those Actors you cant stand



## chavosaur (Mar 29, 2013)

Everybody has that one person that they see is about to star in a movie, and your just like,"Welp, that movie is fucked."
Those Actors that just get on your nerves so much, youd refuse to see a blockbuster just because theyre in it (idk if im that extreme but you'd be surprised.)
So I figured I'd ask who y'alls least favorite actor/actress is.
My least favorite?
Steve Carrell. Everything about him and his acting just irritates me. Ive never seen a movie or show with him in it that even remotely made me laugh or feel in tune with his character. I cant stand the guy ._.


----------



## Plstic (Mar 29, 2013)

That one coach chick from Glee, Can't stand her at all. I refuse to see wreck it Ralph because of that


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 29, 2013)

I have two main ones. Will Farrel since I hate his style of humor and find him to be very annoying. The other one is Matthew Broderick who always seems to have a smug look on his face that makes me want to hit him. There are others, but those two are the worst for me.


----------



## Snailface (Mar 29, 2013)

Matthew McConaughey, Gilbert Gottfried, and Tyler Perry.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 29, 2013)

George Clooney.
I can't stand him.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 29, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Gilbert Gottfried


 
He's quite the dramatic reader, though.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## TackyPie (Mar 29, 2013)

Kim Kardashian nuff said


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 29, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


>


IM IN LOVE WITH KATIE HOLMES IM IN- oh wait not anymore...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 29, 2013)

Barack Obama

ZING!


----------



## Engert (Apr 2, 2013)

Tom Cruise.

'sup Hyro. How's your mom doing?


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 2, 2013)

I would be right with you about Tom Cruise, until I read this yesterday:

"Tom Cruise was driving and noticed a hit and run victim on the side of the road, Tom pulled over and called 911, and followed the ambulance to the hospital.  The next day he checked in on the victim and even paid the $7000 bill."


----------



## Engert (Apr 2, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> I would be right with you about Tom Cruise, until I read this yesterday:
> 
> "Tom Cruise was driving and noticed a hit and run victim on the side of the road, Tom pulled over and called 911, and followed the ambulance to the hospital. The next day he checked in on the victim and even paid the $7000 bill."


 
Awwwww


----------



## smf (Apr 2, 2013)

Tom Hanks. There are only a few films with him in that I can stand. Catch me if you can, the terminal, that thing you do & Apollo 13 survived him. I don't have a problem with his voice in Toy Story, but I refused to watch Polar Express. "Big" worked as a kids film, but it's very dated now.



im under your be said:


> That one coach chick from Glee, Can't stand her at all. I refuse to see wreck it Ralph because of that


 
Jane Lynch? Yeah she's annoying in Role Models. I had to look up who she played in Wreck it Ralph and she doesn't manage to spoil it.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 2, 2013)

smf said:


> Tom Hanks. There are only a few films with him in that I can stand. Catch me if you can, the terminal, that thing you do & Apollo 13 survived him. I don't have a problem with his voice in Toy Story, but I refused to watch Polar Express. "Big" worked as a kids film, but it's very dated now.
> 
> Jane Lynch? Yeah she's annoying in Role Models. I had to look up who she played in Wreck it Ralph and she doesn't manage to spoil it.


 
Seems to me that you like enough of Tom Hanks work to not be an actor you can't stand.  
What about his cameo in The Simpsons Movie, or Castaway?  I love those two movies.  Polar Express looked lame though, I'll give ya that.


----------



## frogboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Tommy Wiseau.

...oh wait, he doesn't count.


----------



## Terenigma (Apr 2, 2013)

I dont mind Tom Cruise, overrated sure but he sells pretty much every movie he's in and they are all very watchable,  just not classics.

Ricky gervais - Cannot stand this guy, sailed to fame on stephen merchant's genuine talent and has somehow stayed in the spotlight even tho everything he does is utter crap. He doesnt even have any hint of a personality and the fact he's in films now makes me sick and refuse to watch them.

My top for worst actor who ruins every film he's in? Adam Sandler. He is AWFUL. The guy isnt funny, doesnt have any variety in his acting and movies with good plots get brought down simply because he's in the movie. (The longest yard most notably) Ill be happy when the guy just goes away forever.


----------



## Coto (Apr 2, 2013)

jim carrey ukes:

it's like even the actors in his surroundings can't stand him -- really


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 2, 2013)

Nicholas Cage.  Anyone remember Face Off?  Jesus Christ, John Travolta played a better Nicolas Cage than Nicholas Cage.


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 3, 2013)

The entire Twilight cast. Sorry, I couldn't pick just 1.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 3, 2013)

Kim Kardashian and her sisters.
Justin Bieber for his C.I.A thing.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 3, 2013)

Sagat said:


> The entire Twilight cast. Sorry, I couldn't pick just 1.


 
In all fairness, Robert Pattinson seems like a pretty cool guy.

In interviews, he's pretty open about his contempt for the series - he said the only reason he signed up in the first place was because he had a crush on Kristen Stewart. Plus, he's supposed to be a pretty actor good outside of the Twilight movies. I mean, he's worked with David Cronenberg; that has to be worth something.

So yeah, I cut him a break. The rest of the cast, though... yeah, no love there.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 3, 2013)

Coto said:


> jim carrey ukes:
> 
> it's like even the actors in his surroundings can't stand him -- really


I don't know what you're talking about. Every interview that talks about Carrey always loves working with him because of his attitude and how funny he actually is. I personally love Carrey. He was a good Riddler in the Batman movies, if he actually dressed up like Riddler. He had the attitude and persona down pat pretty good. Hell one of my favorite movies ever is The Truman Show. He was fantastic in it.



Gahars said:


> In all fairness, Robert Pattinson seems like a pretty cool guy.


 
And I heard he doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> In all fairness, Robert Pattinson seems like a pretty cool guy.
> 
> In interviews, he's pretty open about his contempt for the series - he said the only reason he signed up in the first place was because he had a crush on Kristen Stewart. Plus, he's supposed to be a pretty actor good outside of the Twilight movies. I mean, he's worked with David Cronenberg; that has to be worth something.
> 
> So yeah, I cut him a break. The rest of the cast, though... yeah, no love there.


Fair enough. The entire Twilight cast, except! ...Robert Pattinson.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 3, 2013)

Once an actor/actress starts to oversaturate the box office I tend to stay away:  Robert downey Jr, while I enjoy his work, I just can't get excited for his movies anymore due to this.

As far as people I stay away from from the get go... Anything from tlc or reality shows based on the lives of people like that one where you follow those guys who make the duck calls or the kardashians.


----------

